# Speed Test Numbers.



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

If you got some numbers lets show them off here.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## slane (Nov 23, 2011)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## savage.17 (Mar 8, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Slane do you live under a tower?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Broke the 30 mark.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## slane (Nov 23, 2011)

No idea! Must be close tho. Also its in the middle of the night so that could have something to do with it!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

The one thing I'm jealous of ... damn you Samsung radios. .. nice speeds.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Wished I would've saved my stock rom score of 3007...That was the best I ever got ...always better on stock for me without tweaks. Usually hit 2500's range but off and on get the 3000+.. of course these benchmarks mean nothing at all unless its web based..peace..

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droid2drummer (Aug 24, 2011)

Here we go..got it again.

Sent from my XT912 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BigCrisco39 (May 12, 2012)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## vtwinbmx (Mar 1, 2012)

Here you go. Full Throttle killer bean aokp jelly bean ROM


----------



## mattnphuron (Dec 29, 2011)

As you can see I get a constant speed any day night or morning. Love Verizon LTE.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

